# can't find portsnap command



## Feres (Jul 26, 2020)

Hello everyone ! 
So I am new to FreeBSD and am really happy to get to use this OS and this is while trying to dive deeper in pfSense firewall things. 
I had a problem trying to install Composer for some PHP tests, I couldn't install it since the PHAR extension is missing from my system and the solution to install it had to be with  portsnap command, but I can't find it in my system. I'm trying to add it but I have no clues in how to do so. 
Can anyone please help me?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2020)

pfSense is not supported here.

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## a6h (Jul 27, 2020)

I don't know about pfSense, but in FreeBSD, there are certain programs which I install manually, i.e. downloading tar, extract and add to path, e.g. Compuser, Drush, Drupal, phpMyAdmin, ... . Of course there's nothing wrong with installing them from pkg/ports system, but that's my style of doing these things. Also I want to have some control on specific/multiple versions.
[EDIT]:  I like to think of these type of programs as plugins, annoyance and poor hygiene, and I like to keep them separate from the overall system.


----------



## Emrion (Jul 27, 2020)

To have spent some time trying to modify some aspects of pfSense, I can assure you, it's very different from FreeBSD (in particular for configuration files). This is why people here can't answer to questions about this software.

And it's true that the netgate forum typically doesn't bring any help. After all, it's a commercial product and you have to pay if you want some support.


----------



## Feres (Jul 27, 2020)

SirDice said:


> pfSense is not supported here.
> 
> PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


Yeah I thought that there could be a solution from a FreeBSD point of view its not that I wanted a pfSense support . thanks anyways


----------



## Feres (Jul 27, 2020)

Emrion said:


> To have spent some time trying to modify some aspects of pfSense, I can assure you, it's very different from FreeBSD (in particular for configuration files). This is why people here can't answer to questions about this software.
> 
> And it's true that the netgate forum typically doesn't bring any help. After all, it's a commercial product and you have to pay if you want some support.


exactly ! thats what got me confused since I first try using FreeBSD through pfSense and then when I search about how to manipulate this system I found alot of things different from what I have . thanks alot for clarifying this my friend !


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2020)

Feres said:


> Yeah I thought that there could be a solution from a FreeBSD point of view


From FreeBSD's point of view portsnap(8) is part of the base OS and is always installed.


----------

